# 98 Sentra P1776, P0440, P1448



## Technologic80 (Oct 30, 2007)

So my friend brings over her 98 Sentra, 98,000 miles, to my work saying that it wont accelerate. I figure Cat Con or something to that effect but to my surprise, after hooking up my Equus 3130 I pulled out 3 codes P1776, P0440, P1448. I drive it around the block and the shifts are very vague and it seems shift too smoothly into gears after 1, you cant even feel it shift, it feels like a CVT transmission  

So lets start with P1776. This points towards the TCC solenoid(s), correct? Whats involved in replacing this part?

And I realize the P0440 and P1448 are related. Apparently some canister check valve has gone south. Whats involved with replacing this?


----------



## tieggonzalez (Apr 22, 2007)

Im not sure about the p1776. (this could possibly be unrelated to the other two)

The p0440 and p1448 are typically your gas cap or EVAP system leak. I would first start with replacing your gas cap and reseting your codes.


----------

